
Sample UI test automation framework design with Selenium Grid and Docker - WeAreAdaptive
https://weareadaptive.com/2018/03/29/sample-ui-test-automation-framework-design-selenium-grid-docker/
======
WeAreAdaptive
In today’s software development life cycle, test automation frameworks are an
essential part of the testing process. The ability to integrate within the
build-test-deploy pipeline is mandatory and running the tests on a developer’s
machine to confirm a failure or extend the test suite, should be done with
minimum configuration. So, how do you assure the quality of complex
distributed systems? Which are the key elements to speed up testing that
Adaptive’s QA experts use?

